# Welche Größe hat mein Mainboard?



## Clean up Dan (18. Oktober 2011)

*Welche Größe hat mein Mainboard?*

Ich habe mir ne Grafikkarte gekauft doch diese ist schräg drin. Ich glaube das liegt daran, dass ich ein billig PC von medion gekauft hatte. Jetzt wollte ich mir ein Gehäuse kaufen. In der Hoffnung, dass jetzt alles passt. Nur welche Größe hat mein Mainboard? Die Ausgemessene Größe ist 24 x 22. Jedoch finde ich es nciht in der Tabelle hier: Formfaktor (Computertechnik)

Ich denke ja an MicroATX. Bin mir aber nicht sicher. Deswegen frag ich lieber nochmal. Auf meinem Mainboard steht 1996 drauf. Ich kann nciht mithilfe eines Programmes die Größe herausfinden, da der PC momentan garnicht läuft .

Wollt nur nochmal kurz fragen 

Danke


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Größe hat mein Mainboard?*

Hört sich sehr interessant an ... poste mal bitte nen Bild 

Kauf dir doch einfach nen Midi-Tower deiner Wahl ... da passt ATX, mATX und oft sogar ITX rein ...


----------



## mickythebeagle (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Größe hat mein Mainboard?*

evtl. ein MSI n1996 ?
Medion verbaut gerne MSI OEM Boards !
MSI 1996 - Google-Suche


----------



## der_knoben (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Größe hat mein Mainboard?*

Lad dir mal Everest runter und dann guckst du mal, was da bei COmputer oder so ähnlich steht, was für nen MB drin ist. Poste aber bitte nicht den ganzen Bericht, den liest eh keiner. Ansonsten wäre deine Hardware auch ganz interessant. Ein Bild hilft auch sehr gut.


----------



## Clean up Dan (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Größe hat mein Mainboard?*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> evtl. ein MSI n1996 ?
> Medion verbaut gerne MSI OEM Boards !
> MSI 1996 - Google-Suche



Ja das wirds sein. welche größe hat das?

Passt das in das K62 ?


----------



## Bruce112 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Größe hat mein Mainboard?*

die fertig pc haben meistens immer micro atx board drin , wenn du ne midi atx gehäuse nimmst passt alles rein .

die loch abstände sind alle vordefiniert sprich ins midi gehäuse kannst du micro atx board + atx board einbauen ,die haben alle standartmaße .


die nächste frage ist welcher grafikarte hast du gekauft un welcher netzteil hast du 

ich denke mal fortron netzteil 400 watt

hast du kein zollstock oder lineal zu hause rumfliegen , kannst ja abmessen .

die gehäuse von fertig pc ist nur für micro atx boards kompatible , die teueren fertig pc haben eine meistens big tower gehäuse die noch größer ist als midi gehäuse

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Temjin-TJ10S-W-silber--mit-Seitenfenster.html hier kannst du sehen 

BIG Tower gehäuse = Große gehäuse = meistens von leuten benutzt die ne wasserkühlung haben oder 4 sli machen, mehr Luftbefördern /ATX, microATX, Extended ATX format tauglich
Midi Tower Gehäuse = Mittlere gehäuse= Selber zusammengestellte pc was im fast 99% von personen genommen wird / boards micro atx+ atx format board tauglich
Mini Tower gehäuse= Kleine gehäuse was die fertig pc haben (micro atx board format passen rein ) wird meistens von discounter bei fertig pc genommen ,
Itx Gehäuse = noch kleiner als Mini gehäuse . mini itx board das wars auch


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Größe hat mein Mainboard?*



Clean up Dan schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ne Grafikkarte gekauft doch diese ist schräg drin ...
> 
> Danke



Bitte mach mal nen Bild, ich will das mal sehn 

Und wie gesagt, egal ob dein Board mATX oder ATX is, es wird in die gängigen Gehäuse passen.
Welche Graka hast du gekauft?
Denn manche Gehäuse bieten nicht genug Platz für lange Karten ...


----------



## der_knoben (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Größe hat mein Mainboard?*

Wird ein mATX oder ATX Format sein. Passt also ins K62 rein. Bruce hat meine fragen schon gestellt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Größe hat mein Mainboard?*

Wenns ein Medion Rechner ist, kannst du zu 99,99% davon ausgehen, dass es sich um ein Mini Tower handelt, also für µATX Bretter und Grafikkarte bis maximal 23cm ausgelegt.
Du brauchst offensichtlich einen neuen Tower.


----------



## Clean up Dan (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Größe hat mein Mainboard?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenns ein Medion Rechner ist, kannst du zu 99,99% davon ausgehen, dass es sich um ein Mini Tower handelt, also für µATX Bretter und Grafikkarte bis maximal 23cm ausgelegt.
> Du brauchst offensichtlich einen neuen Tower.


 
Ja, das habe ich mir gedacht! Ich werd mir einfach mal ein Gehäuse zu senden lassen und dann schauen.

Danke für die Hilfe. 

Von der Karte brauche ich nicht ein Foto machen. Es ist einfach so, dass sie nciht richtig drinnen ist. Dadurch fängt sie immer an zu piepen. Dann muss ich immer neustarten und versuchen die Karte in eine Position zu bekommen wo das System läuft. Ist total nervig und ab und zu mache ich das 15 mal bevor ich erstmal den PC starten kann.


----------



## Joel-92 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Größe hat mein Mainboard?*

Kauf dir nen Midi-Tower wo ein ATX Mainbaord reinpasst. Da passt dann auf jeden Fall alles rein, selbst wenn das Mainboard nur mATX ist. 

Schau auch mal nach, ob das Netzteil überhaupt genug Leistung für die Grafikkarte hat.


----------



## Bruce112 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Größe hat mein Mainboard?*

da ist ne haken bei pcie express denn muß du zur seite schieben (öffnen) ansonsten geht 
der nicht richtig rein + beim einbauen der karte wieder schließen .

die neuen karten sind aber auch kleiner geworden von daher muß man wissen was du für ne karte ´genommen hast .

AMD 6 serie + nvidia 5 serie karten sind viel kleiner von länge her , es sei denn du hast eine karte mit extra kühlung genommen was mit 3 lüfter ist ,

oder du hast noch AGP slot , da würde sie garicht reinpassen . pcie express karte.

ich versteh nicht meinst du die karte hängt schief von länge her oder bekommst du nicht die kontakte von karte nichts ins pcie express slot reingesteckt.

oder deine karte ist nicht pcie express 1.0 kompatible .was sehr sehr selten ist + vorkommt


----------



## Clean up Dan (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Größe hat mein Mainboard?*

Kann man eigentlich auch die Beleuchtung beim K62 abstellen`? Ich hatte sowas noch nie und weiß nciht ob mir das gefällt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Größe hat mein Mainboard?*



Clean up Dan schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch die Beleuchtung beim K62 abstellen`? Ich hatte sowas noch nie und weiß nciht ob mir das gefällt.


 
Keine Ahnung, ansonsten einfach Lüfter einbauen, die keine LEDs haben.


----------



## Clean up Dan (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Größe hat mein Mainboard?*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Kauf dir nen Midi-Tower wo ein ATX Mainbaord reinpasst. Da passt dann auf jeden Fall alles rein, selbst wenn das Mainboard nur mATX ist.
> 
> Schau auch mal nach, ob das Netzteil überhaupt genug Leistung für die Grafikkarte hat.


 
Hab mir extra ein neues Netzteil für 90€ gekauft mit CM usw. Das geht auf alle Fälle. Zumal der PC ja auch ab und zu läuft


----------

